# My wood hauler



## HAMMERHAND (May 15, 2012)

View attachment 238396
View attachment 238397

This is my ford f-250 that I put a cummins 4bt turbo diesel in. It has 37 inch hummer tires, 4 inch lift, and a 8500 lb winch.


----------



## greendohn (May 15, 2012)

sounds like it'll get ya' into the woods pretty well. with the lift and tires, i'd sure hate to load and unload it though !!


----------



## deerehunter (May 16, 2012)

nice truck


----------



## HAMMERHAND (May 16, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## hanniedog (May 16, 2012)

How much time and money do you have in the engine swap?


----------



## HAMMERHAND (May 17, 2012)

hanniedog said:


> How much time and money do you have in the engine swap?



Well, the engine came from a junk yard near Gettysburgh pa. it was $2600. I'd say after rebuilding the trans and transfer case and everything in between it was about 3k. And it took about 3 weeks for all the work to be done. But the end result is a 22 mpg classic that could pull a house down and needs no emissions test.


----------



## t613 (May 17, 2012)

Sounds like a great recipe! Great build! As stated earlier, I'd hate to load/unload it though!

Tim


----------



## OlympicYJ (May 18, 2012)

Awesome build! Those 4bt cummins get really good mileage numbers especially in lighter rigs. My dad got 21 with his 6bt when his 93 dodge was newer.


----------

